# Tom Waits - Glitter & Doom from NPR



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Glitter And Doom: Tom Waits In Concert : NPR

Awesome. I love it when artists let NPR tape and post shows like. If you subscribe to their podcast (NPR: Live Concerts from All Songs Considered Podcast) you can have an MP4 version for keeps.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

a lot of this show was officially released by Waits on his Glitter and Doom Live cd. 
but that was probably because it had been widely bootlegged anyway.
using NPR is a double edged sword.
gotta love Waits!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Glitter And Doom: Tom Waits In Concert : NPR
> 
> Awesome. I love it when artists let NPR tape and post shows like. If you subscribe to their podcast (NPR: Live Concerts from All Songs Considered Podcast) you can have an MP4 version for keeps.


thanks, you rock


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

six-string said:


> a lot of this show was officially released by Waits on his Glitter and Doom Live cd.


Alot? I'm not sure how much of the G&D Live discs were culled from this Georgia show. Disc 1 came from 10 different cities but I don't see a break down b/c I own the iTunes version of it -- so no booklet. Does it say in the physical copy?

In any case, it's an end-to-end show, which is something rare enough for Waits to release.



> but that was probably because it had been widely bootlegged anyway.


I haven't heard anything other than the G&D Live official release that touches the quality of the NPR recording. It is pristine. Very awesome.



> using NPR is a double edged sword.
> gotta love Waits!


I do. And one of reasons is he's a big supporter of NPR. This was a gift to NPR and I'm pretty sure it was meant to be altruistic. At least: that's what I'm going to believe because I hold him in high regard.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

+1+1+1+1+1...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

you misunderstood what i wrote.
my remarks were that the "show" of Glitter and Doom was officially released on the CD.
yes some of the tracks were from the Atlanta show. and some from other shows.
the bootlegs i was referring to were mostly of the Atlanta show as it came off the NPR website.
there are a lot of torrent sites that had that show up as soon as it was on NPR. 
Waits has a long history of doing radio shows in the USA and a lot of them circulate as boots.
i'm sure no artist who performs on radio or tv is not aware of the probability of piracy.
as for Waits. 
yes he is an admirable fellow. determined to maintain control of his artistic output and not see it abused for commercial purpose.
and willing to take considerable risks to follow his muse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

six-string said:


> you misunderstood what i wrote.


Perhaps.



> my remarks were that the "show" of Glitter and Doom was officially released on the CD.
> yes some of the tracks were from the Atlanta show. and some from other shows.
> the bootlegs i was referring to were mostly of the Atlanta show as it came off the NPR website.
> there are a lot of torrent sites that had that show up as soon as it was on NPR.


Uh, you cannot bootleg what is given away for free.  The show is freely available as an mp4 download from NPR's podcast stream. Whether you get from NPR or a torrent site...no difference.


> Waits has a long history of doing radio shows in the USA and a lot of them circulate as boots.
> i'm sure no artist who performs on radio or tv is not aware of the probability of piracy.


Not pirated. It was provided as a download by NPR with Waits' blessing.


----------

